# what did i do wrong?



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

so, one of my p's (the biggest) is just sitting at the top of the tank by the surface (has NEVER DONE this before) and it almost looks like he is panting... i did a 20% water change, and added some salt, turned up the temp, and added some stress coat... is there anything else you guys can think of that i should try?


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

I'd turn out the lights. My spilo stresses with the lights and is really calm if its dark. Are there any other fish in the tank with him?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

It is probably an indication of high anmonia


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

some kind of high chemical in there probably like what lostsoul is saying high amonia.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

o yea check the chemicals in your water


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

he is alone in the tank now... i will check the levels, his fins look pretty beat up, not sure if it is fin rot, or he got attacked, b ut if its fin rot or ick or something, shouldn't al the fish get it?


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

oh ya, don't knwo if it means anything to anyone, but his mouth is hangin open...

:edit: 2 of them have the fin's lookin pretty crappy


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

High perimeters i think too!!


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

This is fin rot,test your water like everyone said,salt and raised temp are good.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...?showtopic=8027


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

you have to test the water, theres no sence in trying to guess


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved*


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

ok, yea, i think it is fin rot... another p has it too, but he isn't so bad... the one w/ bad fin rot is isolated, and hopefully he starts showing some more activity soon

my nitrite levels were high, and my ammonia wasn't so good but acceptable, this is after a 30% h2O change... wtf?

i am thinking about getting an emperor bio filter (see post in equipment), and canceling the order i put in today for the wisper 60... if u would, please advise me in that post as well, so i can change my order before it gets sent out on mondya


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

jeepman784 said:


> ok, yea, i think it is fin rot... another p has it too, but he isn't so bad... the one w/ bad fin rot is isolated, and hopefully he starts showing some more activity soon
> 
> my nitrite levels were high, and my ammonia wasn't so good but acceptable, this is after a 30% h2O change... wtf?
> 
> i am thinking about getting an emperor bio filter (see post in equipment), and canceling the order i put in today for the wisper 60... if u would, please advise me in that post as well, so i can change my order before it gets sent out on mondya


 sounds like the tank isn't completly cycled.a reading of any ammonia or nitrite is a bad sign, in an established tank it should always be at zero. the only reading you should have are nitrates.

heres what you can do for an emergency, do a water change as often as it take to keep the water in the safe levels. this will make the cycle take longer but at least your fish will live thru it.

that being sead your fish may be very stressed and acting wierd, and maybe ammonia burns. once you have the water parimeters in check your fish should return to normal


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

well, after a few days of isolation, and another 30% water change, my p is no longer just sitting at the top of the tank, so i am hoping that he is feeling a little better... a couple of more days, and i think he will be ready to be re introduced


----------



## alexm (Aug 18, 2003)

The panting was most likely due to the high nitrite. An excess of nitrites can effectively smother a fish in a similar way as carbon monoxide does to humans!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

place him in a tank that has been running for more than a month

add salt and raise the temp. dont add any meds cause i think salt will do th trick


----------

